# The big 2x2 cube battle (Poll)



## fundash (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok, I just wan't to know what people prefer, if it is something other than in the poll, please post what.
this is really just to clear up all the confusion, and it may help new cubers in deciding what cube to get.
THIS IS *NOT* ANOTHER "THIS CUBE IS BEST THREAD" IT IS ONLY TO SEE WHAT MOST USE/PREFER I REPEAT IT IS NOT WHAT CUBE THAT IS BEST FOR ALL, ONLY WHAT SOME THINK IS BEST FOR _*THEMSELF*_ NOT OTHERS


----------



## anythingtwisty (Mar 2, 2010)

Kian said:


> This poll is missing quite a few good options. Most notably being all of them.


Polls can only be created after the first post is made.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 2, 2010)

all of the above?
EDIT: the poll is added


----------



## fundash (Mar 2, 2010)

poll added


----------



## Kian (Mar 2, 2010)

If anyone seriously votes for a Rubik's I would really care for an explanation.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 2, 2010)

lanlan is the best. enough said. eastsheen comes in second, and rubik is last. Rubik's brand is crap.


----------



## Truncator (Mar 2, 2010)

Eastsheen is fine with me. I do like my Maru, though.


----------



## fundash (Mar 2, 2010)

i was gonna add "Rubik's ice cube"..probably a good thing I didn't!


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 2, 2010)

Diansheng.


----------



## fundash (Mar 2, 2010)

:fp oh..forgot about that one


----------



## fundash (Mar 2, 2010)

Kian said:


> If anyone seriously votes for a Rubik's I would really care for an explanation.



umm 4chan??? ^^^^^^^^^^^

EDIT: crap, double post!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 2, 2010)

Rubik's Ice Cube can cut corners.
At 0.01 degrees.
Lanlan's can cut like 20-30 degrees.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 2, 2010)

Crap, it was a public poll!
i c wat u did thar

Sneaky, sneaky...

D: D: D:


----------



## fundash (Mar 2, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Crap, it was a public poll!
> i c wat u did thar
> 
> Sneaky, sneaky...
> ...



umm..it kinda says "this is a public poll, others can see your chosen options"
something along the lines of that
not so sneaky really...


----------



## Innocence (Mar 2, 2010)

fundash said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > Crap, it was a public poll!
> ...



Lolpwnt. So why did you pick rubik's, 4Chan?  was it to annoy people?

Actually I'd ask Qqwref the same thing.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 2, 2010)

Michael would probably say LanLan. It kicks butt.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 2, 2010)

I had recently reread Fight Club, and I felt like causing disorder, and so I decided to be a little rebel and choose rubik's. 

My my, I'm so hardcore, right? xD


----------



## Chuck (Mar 2, 2010)

SHENGSHOU!

Never heard of it?

It's even better than LL.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 2, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Michael would probably say LanLan. It kicks butt.



No, he was the other one that picked Rubik's


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 2, 2010)

Chuck said:


> SHENGSHOU!
> 
> Never heard of it?
> 
> It's even better than LL.


Agreed


----------



## Enter (Mar 2, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I had recently reread Fight Club, and I felt like causing disorder, and so I decided to be a little rebel and choose rubik's.
> 
> My my, I'm so hardcore, right? xD



Rubik's 2x2x2 is only for masochist


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Mar 2, 2010)

LanLan, I've never tried a maru and a QJ, and the rest is bad.


----------



## LNZ (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't pratice the 2x2 much. It's not my favourite cube. But when I do pratice the 2x2, I use the Lanlan brand mainly.


----------



## PeterV (Mar 2, 2010)

Lanlan is no. 1 for sure. It cuts corners amazingly and is all around just a great 2x2. Eastsheen would be my 2nd choice.


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 2, 2010)

Screw-spring ES. Lanlan is a close second though.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Mar 2, 2010)

I like Eastsheen better, since my turning style requires almost no corner-cutting.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Mar 2, 2010)

I picked LanLan but It's in between high tolerance and that.


----------



## Erik (Mar 2, 2010)

FAIL :fp not another 'what cube is the best' thread ....


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 2, 2010)

Erik said:


> FAIL :fp not another 'what cube is the best' thread ....



It's not a "what cube is best," but a "which do you prefer." No one said whoever got the popular vote was "best", just preferred by more cubers.


----------



## Erik (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh come on, like the cube that someone prefers is not the cube he/she thinks is the best... there is no difference in what someone prefers or thinks is the best, if you think type A5 is the best then how can you not prefer it. :fp


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 2, 2010)

Diansheng is pretty rocking also. But I voted for lanlan since I don't own a diansheng, my friend does.


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 2, 2010)

I think there's a difference between saying something is THE best and saying it's best for you. Most of the people on these forums know well enough there's not a perfect cube for everyone.


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 3, 2010)

I think that LanLan is probably "best" if you're just going off of the various attributes of the cube itself. That said, I still don't prefer LanLan.


----------



## Truncator (Mar 3, 2010)

Logan said:


> Tony wins!
> 
> /big 3x3 video
> 
> His cube IS the "biggest", and this thread IS: The *big* 2x2 cube battle.



That is actually not a 2x2.

The big *2x2* cube battle.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 3, 2010)

Octave, clown cube, and QJ.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 3, 2010)

Ewwwww Octave magic cube


----------



## Stefan (Mar 3, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Ewwwww Octave magic cube



Hadn't heard about that one yet, but I guess it's this one:
http://www.google.com/patents?id=yP...gbs_selected_pages&cad=3#v=onepage&q=&f=false
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFilONvtEPo


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 14, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> lanlan is the best. enough said. eastsheen comes in second, and rubik is last. Rubik's brand is crap.


LanLan rules. Rubik's 2x2x2 REALLY F***ING sucks! 



fundash said:


> :fp oh..forgot about that one



I did not know they sell 2x2x2 :O


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a Jr. Cube (2x2x2 with the monkey on it, well there's no monkey anymore, but CubeSmith stickers, but it still ****ing sucks). A chance I received my LanLan with rocks. (prelubed cubes rules)


----------



## luke1984 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have and Eastsheen, LanLan and Maru 2x2x2, but I like the LanLan most, like 66% of the people who voted.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 15, 2010)

The maru trame looks a lot more rounded to me, which makes me think that it could be better. I might buy a Maru later.


----------



## Applemoes (Mar 31, 2010)

What are your thoughts on lanlan vs diansheng 2x2?


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 31, 2010)

I use a diansheng


----------



## Applemoes (Mar 31, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I use a diansheng



How is it? From watching movies of them both they seem to be about the same. I'm having a lanlan shipped to me at the moment, so I'll probably hold on the DS for a while but I hope to get it some day


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 31, 2010)

LanLan is beastly. But, eastsheen can be VERY good if you take it apart and only lube the mechanism pieces. IE, not the huge caps, but the 3x3 part of it. Maru and Diansheng are very good as well... And Rubiks are a piece of crap. The ice cube isnt as bad as the others though.


----------



## Skittleskp (Apr 17, 2019)

lol i put rubiks just for the memes 


Kian said:


> If anyone seriously votes for a Rubik's I would really care for an explanation.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 17, 2019)

Please. This post is a thousand years old! Nothing in this post is relevant anymore.


----------



## Skittleskp (Apr 17, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Please. This post is a thousand years old! Nothing in this post is relevant anymore.


lol not to be rude but i find a lot of interests in old posts bc i’m a long term cuber. if u didn’t like me posing here than ignore it or turn of notifs for this post


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Apr 17, 2019)

Heh, this poll hasn't aged well.


----------



## Skittleskp (Apr 17, 2019)

Doctor Hedron said:


> Heh, this poll hasn't aged well.


lol neither have i


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 17, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> lol not to be rude but i find a lot of interests in old posts bc i’m a long term cuber. if u didn’t like me posing here than ignore it or turn of notifs for this post


I think all @AbsoRuud was trying to tell you is the same thing that everyone gets told on the forums when they revive ancient posts, which is best not revived, (especially if there is nothing to be gained from your first post and all you did was mention you voted for the sake of voting). We all enjoy going through old threads/posts and seeing how far cubing has come (and that by the way can be done by just reading the thread(s) as they are and not posting a completely irrelevant post). I do not always have a problem with old threads coming back around, but if nothing of benefit is added then why revive it? I know that I am saying this on behalf of a lot of people that would say something pretty simaler to anyone that revives really old threads (especially since someone was just told the same thing a few days back when he revived an old thread. Lastly, in the end this is not a big deal, but it is just something that I think everyone should keep in mind before they think about bring thread back from the dead.


----------



## Skittleskp (Apr 17, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> I think all @AbsoRuud was trying to tell you is the same thing that everyone gets told on the forums when they revive ancient posts, which is best not revived, (especially if there is nothing to be gained from your first post and all you did was mention you voted for the sake of voting). We all enjoy going through old threads/posts and seeing how far cubing has come (and that by the way can be done by just reading the thread(s) as they are and not posting a completely irrelevant post). I do not always have a problem with old threads coming back around, but if nothing of benefit is added then why revive it? I know that I am saying this on behalf of a lot of people that would say something pretty simaler to anyone that revives really old threads (especially since someone was just told the same thing a few days back when he revived an old thread. Lastly, in the end this is not a big deal, but it is just something that I think everyone should keep in mind before they think about bring thread back from the dead.



O ok thanks for clarifying sorry i got defensive

I joined a while ago but just recently started posting, thanks for clarifying!!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 3, 2019)

yjmgc!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 11, 2019)

yj mgc


----------



## Thom S. (Aug 11, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> yj mgc


Just why would you post this in a Thread from 2010. This thread did not get any discussion in 9 years, only Bumps


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 11, 2019)

Thom S. said:


> Just why would you post this in a Thread from 2010. This thread did not get any discussion in 9 years, only Bumps


whoops, should have read the date...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 11, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> whoops, should have read the date...


lmao how did you even find this thread?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 11, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> lmao how did you even find this thread?


Our good friend Fukuoka Kengo James revived it, again.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 11, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Our good friend Fukuoka Kengo James revived it, again.


he probably wanted to promote his threads again


----------

